# Grizzly 700



## Sal150 (Jan 11, 2009)

Whats up guys, i hate to say it but, im the new guy and i have a couple questions. I have a yamaha buin 350 4x4 with a warn setup ( actuator,plow etc). that i have been using for 3 years and i think its time i step up work horse.

I have 22 local driveway accounts and i was thinking about bumping up to a 700 grizzly...nowww i want a good plow. Not this cheap, slow, warn electric actuated plow.

Im looking for a durable well built plow with power angle. i heard alot of negative with the blackline but i was looking for something like that

Any help is good 
Thanks Alot 
-Sal


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Sal150;711098 said:


> Whats up guys, i hate to say it but, im the new guy and i have a couple questions. I have a yamaha buin 350 4x4 with a warn setup ( actuator,plow etc). that i have been using for 3 years and i think its time i step up work horse.
> 
> I have 22 local driveway accounts and i was thinking about bumping up to a 700 grizzly...nowww i want a good plow. Not this cheap, slow, warn electric actuated plow.
> 
> ...


I run 3 moose plows, 2 with power angle and after 5 seasons not a hiccup, also have one on my 4200 John Deere without power angle, for price and durability you cannot beat a Moose. they have the new all hydraulic v-plow for the Moose that I may put on the rhino for next season.


----------



## Sal150 (Jan 11, 2009)

skywagon;711146 said:


> I run 3 moose plows, 2 with power angle and after 5 seasons not a hiccup, also have one on my 4200 John Deere without power angle, for price and durability you cannot beat a Moose. they have the new all hydraulic v-plow for the Moose that I may put on the rhino for next season.


Thanks alot for responding, i saw alot of people running moose plows. So where did you get the plow and the power angle because im gonna pick up the bike tomorrow hopefully.

thanks again
-Sal


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Sal150;711170 said:


> Thanks alot for responding, i saw alot of people running moose plows. So where did you get the plow and the power angle because im gonna pick up the bike tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> thanks again
> -Sal


Any Honda dealer sells Moose, but for the good deals go to E-Bay

The cylinder for the power angles cost around $409 but I found mine new on e-bay $150

http://www.onlyatv.com/eagle-plow-accessories.php


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Moose plow for sure wouldn't even think about anything else!!!


----------



## Sal150 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok i got the place to get the plow im gonna go wth a moose 60 and the power angle on the website your saying works well cause i cant find it any where else.

Thanks alot for your help



skywagon;711203 said:


> Any Honda dealer sells Moose, but for the good deals go to E-Bay
> 
> The cylinder for the power angles cost around $409 but I found mine new on e-bay $150
> 
> http://www.onlyatv.com/eagle-plow-accessories.php


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

skywagon;711203 said:


> Any Honda dealer sells Moose, but for the good deals go to E-Bay
> 
> The cylinder for the power angles cost around $409 but I found mine new on e-bay $150
> 
> http://www.onlyatv.com/eagle-plow-accessories.php


I'll 2nd Sky's proposal, Moose with the Power Angle.

I run this system on my Foreman and its been pretty nice to have.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;712151 said:


> I'll 2nd Sky's proposal, Moose with the Power Angle.
> 
> I run this system on my Foreman and its been pretty nice to have.


Hey Lime! get ready snow comming, starting to snow rite now then super cold lol!!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

skywagon;712157 said:


> Hey Lime! get ready snow comming, starting to snow rite now then super cold lol!!!


Yep I know,
suppose to get 3" during the day today and then 2" over night and then be really really cold.

went to work early so I can leave at 3pm and plow and then thinking I'm gonna work on putting my Cab back on the ATV and making it More user friendly for Plowing Snow.

I want to make it so it Hinges on the Back Mounting Bar and then I don't have to mess with the side doors at all, Just lift the Front Bar off of the Rack and it will hinge towards the Back of the ATV and then get in sit down on seat pull the canopy back over my head and bungee cord the front of the Cab to the front rack and away I go.

gonna be tonights progject so that I am ready for the cold and snow plowing.

we all can''t have super fancy stuff, "Rino's with cabs and JD Tractor's with Blower's"
and be able to plow snow in t-shirts.
though I glad for what I due have it sure does beat the snot out of the shovel's and snow blowers that I had as a kid.

thanks again Sublime out.

Ps. How due you like your side shields on the blades?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;712195 said:


> Yep I know,
> suppose to get 3" during the day today and then 2" over night and then be really really cold.
> 
> went to work early so I can leave at 3pm and plow and then thinking I'm gonna work on putting my Cab back on the ATV and making it More user friendly for Plowing Snow.
> ...


Ya Ihear that about the doors as I love the car door type on the Rhino and John Deere but the roll up ones on the Rancher suck lol! I just have one end peice on the blades but thinking this summer may put both on one unit and try, should be good if a person wants to scoop but I alwyas have used the John Deere bucket for scooping in the past.


----------

